# Blue Buffalo? Is that made by Diamond too?



## Maidto2Maltese

This is a brand I'm considering ( Blue Buffalo) but think that is made by Diamond too?...anyone know?


----------



## mysugarbears

Terry, Blue Buffalo isn't manufactured by Diamond it's manufactured by CJ Food's. Here's a link to which foods are manufactured where. The Pet Food List. Pet Food information, manufacturers, products, ingredients, cat, dog food.

I just saw the date on this, let me see if i can find one with a current date.


----------



## mysugarbears

Ok...let me see if this link works...it's from Whole Dog Journal and in the article is a list that you can click and it shows where the food is manufactured from. Whole Dog Journal's 2012 Dry Dog Food Review - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Blue Buffalo is definetly NOT manufactured by Diamon. That is the only food that we feed all of our pets; two cats, and two dogs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Thanks so much!! Good to know the Blue Buffalo is NOT associated with Diamond in any way!

The "longevity' formula for mature dogs looks like it would fit the needs I have but am going to go study the other formulas as well. 

I appreciate the help.. my shoulder is acting up and I've already overdone here at the computer searching out a good food for my babies. The 'input' has been a big help to narrow down!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I would recommend the Longevity variety very highly as both Chrissy and Snuggles both ate that variety for a while. They are not on the Freedom variety to see how Chrissy does with her Tear stains...so far I have not any improvement and will wait and see a bit longer. My Vet said that if there would be any change, Chrissy would have to be on it for eight weeks. Possibly though, we might change back to Longevity.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I use Blue Buffalo canned as well as Innova and occasionally Wellness. I usually go back and forth between these 3 brands and have to say that the fluffs seem to like each one and they I haven't had any problems with their tummies or them eating.


----------



## babycake7

I feed Blue Buffalo to both Bella and our Toy Aussie and they have done very well on it.


----------



## reanut1379

Wait, can someone please tell me what is wrong with diamond? I feed my babies Chicken Soup for the Puppy/Dog Lover's Soul because it's one of the only foods that seems to work with all of them. I just checked and it is made by Diamond's. I would really like to know what's bad about it to see if I need to change their food.


----------



## Muffin's Mama

*Consumer Complaints*

Google "Blue Buffalo complaints" and you'll find some scary stories. I started to feed Scooter the puppy food but a friend of mine told me that it made both of his dogs very ill. I threw the bag away and bought what his breeder recommended, Royal Canin mini puppy mixed with Pro Plan puppy.
Jane


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Anna ,I have been giving my two the "Chicken Soup" too , only I use the adult lite formula. 
There has been recalls due to possible samonella contamination in SOME bags. Following that, several brands that Diamond produces for have done their own voluntary recalls of products associated with that particular plant. 

Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of One Production Run of Dry Dog Food Due to a Potential Health Risk Recall is limited to one formula of Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover?s Soul distributed to 10 states

My two have done so well on the Chicken Soup that I'm disappointed in this news and though the bag I have now isn't involved... I'm uncomfortable about getting a new bag for fear I'll no sooner us and it might be recalled. The 'Quality-Control' with Diamond scares me and feel I should try something else. It's too bad because I was happy with the Chicken Soup and it worked well for my babies and 'agreed' with their systems and they loved it! 

Wellness and Canidae are two I'm thinking of off hand that are doing their own voluntary recalls. Not that there has been found to be contamination but since they have product made at same plant , they are taking precautions... and rightfully so.


----------



## Orchid

I just transitioned my fluff from Blue Basics Puppy (limited ingredient) to Taste of the Wild Ocean. I checked the production code and ours is ok, but like others here, I don't trust that South Carolina plant. I hate to change to another brand but now I'm searching for a company that I can trust. I'm checking out Wellness Core and Acana. I had no idea that Taste of the Wild was made by Diamond. I feel like throwing up my hands as I spent weeks trying to find the best food - a grain free kibble that was not too high in protein, settled on Taste of the Wild and now this recall......


----------

